# Versus now NBC Sports Network



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

The Versus Channel (beloved by ice hockey and bicycle racing fans) is in the process of changing into the NBC Sports Network. On my system (Comcast in Oakland, CA) the call letters have changed from VERSUS(HD) to NBCSP(HD) but the icon used to identify the stations has not changed. However, I believe that any Season Passes that have been set up for shows on Versus will need to manually replaced by ones pointing at the new name.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Actually, season passes should automatically carry over. It didn't even result in a lineup change notification.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JosephB said:


> Actually, season passes should automatically carry over. It didn't even result in a lineup change notification.


This. I had a recording scheduled before the changeover and it remained after the changeover...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

They use the channel number, not the name.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I noticed that I did not get a channel notice but it is on my Tivo as NBC Sports. I don't have any SPs on it so I was not concerned. I did not even know what they show. I just want Dodger games to be available when I want to watch them and this does not seem to carry much MLB.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

sieglinde said:


> I noticed that I did not get a channel notice but it is on my Tivo as NBC Sports. I don't have any SPs on it so I was not concerned. I did not even know what they show.


We watch it for bicycle racing, the Dakar rally, most of the IndyCar races, &c.
They basically slot in between the primary NBC stations (which get most of the mainstream stuff) and Universal Sports.
They are also the channel that carries the America's Cup, which is of possible interest to SF Bay Area residents.
I'm sure they will also be carrying some of the Olympics later this year.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I wonder if losing the UFC contract put them in the position to be purchased? I know the UFC is what put Versus on the map. Now they've moved the UFC to "Fuel TV" or some such. Which we don't get... :down:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I wonder if losing the UFC contract put them in the position to be purchased? I know the UFC is what put Versus on the map. Now they've moved the UFC to "Fuel TV" or some such. Which we don't get... :down:


Versus was owned by Comcast. When Comcast bought NBC, they used the NBC Sports division to rebrand the VS channel.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Versus was owned by Comcast. When Comcast bought NBC, they used the NBC Sports division to rebrand the VS channel.


I just hope they keep the Bull Riding. It looks great in HD.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

OK, specialty sports, that I really don't watch. I never watched Versus also. At least it is basic package channel and I won't have to pay for any Olympics that they show that I might be interested in.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> "Programming this first year will lean heavily on the Olympics, 38 regular-season Major League Soccer games, 13 IndyCar Series races, 14 hours a day of Tour de France coverage for most of July, 90 regular-season NHL games along with 50 NHL playoff games, 20 hours of horse-racing coverage around the Triple Crown, and 40 college football, basketball, and hockey games."


http://awfulannouncing.com/2012-art...finally-becomes-nbc-sports-network-today.html


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

bareyb said:


> They use the channel number, not the name.


It's basically the same channel, ownership didn't change. Channels change names more often than you'd think. TiVo has been able to handle channel name changes for a while now. I'd suspect that the internal identifier hasn't changed, so the TiVo database doesn't know anything is different, only the display name.



sieglinde said:


> I noticed that I did not get a channel notice but it is on my Tivo as NBC Sports. I don't have any SPs on it so I was not concerned. I did not even know what they show. I just want Dodger games to be available when I want to watch them and this does not seem to carry much MLB.


It's the same as Versus, except now it's NBC Sports Network. They haven't changed much other than they'll now carry Olympics and they've added Notre Dame football. NBC is expecting to add additional stuff, though, in the future



bareyb said:


> I wonder if losing the UFC contract put them in the position to be purchased? I know the UFC is what put Versus on the map. Now they've moved the UFC to "Fuel TV" or some such. Which we don't get... :down:


Comcast owned Versus, and last year Comcast bought NBC. Through the process of integrating NBC into Comcast they decided to merge the Comcast sports properties (Versus and the Comcast Sports Net regionals) into NBC Sports. Versus got rebranded, but the various CSN regional networks will remain Comcast branded (but will probably use Comcast graphics).

Comcast also owns The Golf Channel, and if you'll notice now golf coverage on NBC is branded as "The Golf Channel on NBC" and I believe The Golf Channel is using NBC graphics (I don't really watch golf so I can't tell you for sure)



sieglinde said:


> OK, specialty sports, that I really don't watch. I never watched Versus also. At least it is basic package channel and I won't have to pay for any Olympics that they show that I might be interested in.


NBC's plan is for it to be less and less "specialty" sports. I don't think they'll drop rodeos and fishing shows necessarily, but they're pushing the NHL pretty heavy (they just signed a new deal with the NHL) and I would expect them to push for more football when those contracts (both NCAA and NFL) start to come up for negotiation


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

They also dumped all the "weird" stuff like "Whacked Out Sports". And they get to have big names like Bob Costas on shows. They will be pushing MLS (soccer) too. 

So, no, it's not "just Versus with a new name". Just like how Versus wasn't just OLN with a new name.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> They also dumped all the "weird" stuff like "Whacked Out Sports". And they get to have big names like Bob Costas on shows. *They will be pushing MLS (soccer) too.*
> 
> So, no, it's not "just Versus with a new name". Just like how Versus wasn't just OLN with a new name.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Good, NHL, NFL, and Soccer are all sports I watch occassionally.


----------

